# DANG



## Longbow (Jan 1, 2010)

I made another board cut today and when I cut my groves in it with that darn Rotary tool it went all over the place fast.
It took the top off so fast I coulden't do any thing to stop it. Ho well, another one for the scrap pile.
Longbow


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Longbow said:


> I made another board cut today and when I cut my groves in it with that darn Rotary tool it went all over the place fast.
> It took the top off so fast I coulden't do any thing to stop it. Ho well, another one for the scrap pile.
> Longbow


Unless.... cut the fork off to clean it up and try it out as a low fork catty. You may be surprised. I don't know how familiar you are with slingshots but I didn't realize how low forks can be and be an excellent catty.

The grooves don't have to be deep. In fact I prefer mine just enough of a gouge to bend the elastic under the tie. Some don't even make a groove. I like mine to have some, for insurance of a good bind to the fork.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If I didn't make lemonade out of my lemon slingshot screw-ups I'd spend more time cutting than shooting! That's one of the things that shows that they are custom, the improvisations.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You either need a jig (such as a router table) or get it into a groove and follow the groove. All my grooves are cut with a dremel.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sometimes I cut a vee groove with my knive and then follow it around with my dremel, But if I'm sober (








) I just touch very lightly around following a pencil line, going deeper and deeper with small increases in pressure as I go. At first I screwed up a few though.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not confident enough to cut grooves with my Dremel. My preference is working slower with a rat-tail file. Actually it doesn't take long at all.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I doubt I will ever again cut grooves. My last few naturals did not have grooves and worked just fine. If I want to shoot tubes, I'll drill holes or make a bent-rod. Bands will either be in slots or wrapped tightly with latex or rubber bands. I just don't see any need for grooves unless you want to tie them on with string.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, but they look so cool, Henry


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I'm not confident enough to cut grooves with my Dremel. My preference is working slower with a rat-tail file. Actually it doesn't take long at all.


Ditto...


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

If you have a table saw, you can set your blade height at 1/8 inch and make a pass on two sides of your blank. Then move the fence 1/8 inch and make another pass on both sides of your blank. That will give you a 1/4 inch by 1/8 inch groove.

If you work it out in your mind beforehand you can safely get a neat groove across the forks before you start to do your shaping of the handle and forks. A little sanding of the grooves and you are ready to attach your bands


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

1) I agree with Rayshot. I have had to cut forks lower than originally intended because I've screwed them up, and then been surprised at how well low forks shoot. Just ask DGUI about this theory.

2) I agree with Henry in Panama. I think grooves are probably not needed anyway.

3) But I agree with Dayhiker..... grooves are actually pretty cool.

4) I agree with Northener. I use files, round chainsaw files to be exact, to make my grooves now.

5) I agree with BBshooter. My dad makes his grooves this way, front and back. They always come out excellent.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you tried going 'back to basics' using a rat's tail file? They've worked well for me in the past...


----------



## Noonski (Jan 2, 2011)

I use a small round file to cut my grooves. I cut (file) one on front and one on back of the forks. It works great!!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

bbshooter said:


> If you have a table saw, you can set your blade height at 1/8 inch and make a pass on two sides of your blank. Then move the fence 1/8 inch and make another pass on both sides of your blank. That will give you a 1/4 inch by 1/8 inch groove.
> 
> If you work it out in your mind beforehand you can safely get a neat groove across the forks before you start to do your shaping of the handle and forks. A little sanding of the grooves and you are ready to attach your bands


BB, very cool idea, why didn't I think of that? Should be a very neat finish on the groves. I use a rat tail file now but will try the table saw next time. Thanks for that idea.
Philly


----------

